# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الاثنين ١٣ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابرز عناوين صحيفة الزعيم الصادرة صباح اليوم الاثنين 14 اكتوبر 
.
.
-  ابوعنجة. فترة التوقف فرصة لجودة الإعداد واستعادة الغيابات.*
-  مجلس المريخ يعتمد توصيات ورشة (الاربعاء ) يمون بعثة دارفور وتدريبات صالة للاعبين*
-  الفريق منصوريضع (نقاط التعديلات ) علي حروف( دستور النادي) في حوار استثنأئى*
-  المريخ يواجه قطبي الفاشر 26 و 30 اكتوبر 
- الفريق منصور : تعديلاتنا لا تتعارض مع النظام الاساسي للاتحاد والفيفا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ابرز عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة اليوم الاثنين 14 اكتوبر 

الاتحاد يمنح المريخ مهلة لمعالجة ارضية الاستاد
المجلس يطمئن على ترتيبات الجمعية العمومية ويكون بعثتي الفاشر ونيالا
شداد يوجه اللجنة القانونية بمقاضاة شركة سوداني .. وصور الجديان تعسكر بكورال استعدادا للتنزاني
الاحمر يتدرب بالجريف والاسرة صباح وعصر اليوم
المريخ يكتفي بتمارين صالة وسباحة صباح امس
اهتمام اداري بمباراتي الاحمر بالفاشر
الصادق مادبو يتراس بعثة المريخ للفاشر ونيالا
اطمان على ترتيبات عمومية 19 اكتوبر .. مجلس المريخ يضع مستحقات اللاعبين كاولوية في الصرف


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ردود فعل قوية وتجاوب كبير لحديث الملك
 .
 .
 أثار حديث أسطورة  المريخ وقائده السابق فيصل عجب ردود أفعال كبيرة وتجاوبت الجماهير مع رفضه  العمل كمدير كرة في الفترة الحالية وتداولت الجماهير حديث النجم الدولي  بكثافة عبر قروباتها في فيس بوك وواتس آب واعتبر أنصار الأحمر أن القائد  الملهم اتخذ القرار الصحيح.. مؤكدين أن ما حدث لزملائه السابقين سيتكرر معه  وأنه كان واعيا ومدركا لما يحيط به.
 يذكر أن عجب كان قد أدلى بتفاصيل  مثيرة حول رفضه العمل في منصب مدير الكرة بالمريخ وطالب مجلس المريخ بتوفير  المال ومن ثم البحث عن مدير كرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تمارين صالة وسباحة لنجوم المريخ امس









‏









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسى: يجب عدم التسرع في الحكم على الجزائري


  طالب الكابتن محمد موسى نجم المريخ الأسبق والمدرب الحالي لمنتخب الشباب  بعدم الاستعجال في إطلاق الحكم المبكر على المدرب الجزائري آيت عبد الملك  المدير الفني الحالي للمريخ .
 ورأى المهندس ضرورة منح المدير الفني الفرصة كاملة ومن ثم الحكم عليه والتحدث عن استمراريته من عدمها .
  وقال هندسة إن التعاقد مع جمال أبوعنجة يعتبر مكسبًا كبيرًا للجهاز الفني  بجانب الأسطورة حامد بريمة وناشد محمد موسى كل المريخاب بضرورة التوحد  والتكاتف من أجل مصلحة الكيان في المقام الأول وحتى يعود الاستقرار داخل  البيت المريخي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهتمام اداري بجولتي نيالا والفاشر
 .
 .
 أبدى مجلس ادارة نادي  المريخ اهتماما كبيرا بمواجهات الفريق المرتقبة امام حي الوادي نيالا وهلال  ومريخ الفاشرفي الدوري الممتاز حيث كون المجلس غرفة عمليات للمواجهات  المقبلة وشدد المجلس علي التواجد في تحضيرات الفريق وتوفيركل المعينات من  اجل تجهيزالفريق بالصورة المطلوبة وعقداجتماعات خاصة مع اعضاء الجهاز الفني  للتشاورحول جاهزية الفريق للمباريات المهمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مادبو يتراس بعثتي نيالا والفاشر
 .
 .
 كلّف مجلس المريخ خلال  اجتماعه ظهر الاحد امين المال الصادق جابر مادبوبرئاسة بعثة الفريق إلى  نيالا وتقرران تتوجه البعثة الي حاضرةولاية جنوب دارفور يوم 21/10/2019  لمواجهة حي الوادي يوم 22/10/2019 ،علي ان يغادر الفريق بعدها الي الفاشر  في لمواجهة الهلال والمريخ يومي 26/30 اكتوبر بالفاشر ضمن الدوري  الممتازوتضم البعثة 32شخصا بمافيهم الجهازالاداري والفني والطبي واللاعبين  هذا وسيرافق مادبو نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي وعضو المجلس هيثم الرشيد علي  ان يلحق بها في الفاشرعضوا المجلس علي اسد ومحمد موسي الكندو.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يناقش ترتيبات عمومية (19)أاكتوبرويكون بعثتي نيالا والفاشر
 .
 .
 عقد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ اجتماعا في الثانية من ظهرالاحد بالمكتب  التنفيذي بالخرطوم 2 وذلك برئاسة امين المال الصادق مادبووحضور جميع  الاعضاء ،واطمان المجلس علي ترتيبات الجمعية العمومية لاجازة النظام  الاساسي التي ستقام في التاسع عشرمن اكتوبر الحالي،لاجازة النظام الاساسي  للنادي كما اعتمد المجلس توصيات ومخرجات ورشه النظام الاساسي التي انعقدت  الاربعاء الماضي بدار الشرطة برعاية من رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر ،ووجه  المجلس بتحويل المخرجات الي اللجنة القانونية للنظر فيها. كما اصدر المجلس  قرار بصرف كافة مستحقات اللاعبين استحقاقاتهم من رواتب وحوافزومتبقي  مستحقات بعض اللاعبين ،واتخذ المجلس قراراً بوضع الأولوية لدفع استحقاقات  اللاعبين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواصلاً الاعداد 
 مرانين للاحمر صباح ومساء الاثنين بـ الجريف وملعب الاسرة
 .
 .
 يواصل فريق الكرة بالمريخ تحضيراته على فترتين صباح ومساء الاثنين حيث  سيكون المران الصباحي بملعب الجريف بالخرطوم فيما يشهد ملعب الاسرة المران  المسائي، تحت إشراف الجهازالفني بقيادة الجزائري آيت عبد الملك وطاقمه  المعاون وسيحرص الجهازالفني علي تكثيف الجرعات البدنية بالنسبة للاعبين  وكان المديرالفني للفريق قد شدد على اللاعبين بضرورة الاجتهاد خلال  التدريبات ومضاعفة المجهود من أجل رفع المقدرات البدنية قبل الاستحقاقات  القادمة والتي يواجه المريخ من خلالها ثلاث مواجهات مهمة خارج القواعد امام  حي الوادي بنيالا يوم (22) الجاري كما سيقابل قطبي الفشر الهلال والمريخ  يومي (26و30) من الشهر نفسه علي ملعب الفاشر ضمن الدوري الممتاز.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تمارين صالة وسباحة لنجوم المريخ
 .
 .
 في اطارتحضيراته لمواجهة  حي الوادي نيالا في الدوري الممتاز ،أدى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في  التاسعة من صباح الاحد ،تمارين صالة وسباحة لمدة اربعة ساعات بنادي كافوري  بالخرطوم بحري ،وذلك من اجل رفع المخزون اللياقي للاعبين وتقوية  العضلات،وشارك في التدريبات (17)لاعبا حيث حضر من الفريق الاول، كل من منجد  النيل ومحمد المصطفي وصلاح نمروعماد الصيني ومحمود امبدة والتاج يعقوب  وضياء محجوب محمد هاشم التكت وخالد النعسان وسيف تيري ومايكل والسماني  الصاوي والصادق شلش بجانب(4) من فريق الشباب بالنادي هم مؤيد امير ومهند  بشارة وعبد الحميد موسي وغاب عنه السداسي علي ابوعشرين واميركمال ورمضان  عجب واحمد ادم ومحمد الرشيد واحمد التش المنضمين الي تحضيرات المنتخب  الوطني الاول الذي يواجه تحدي تنزانيا الجمعة المقبل ضمن اياب المرحلة  الاخيرة من تصفيات امم افريقيا للاعبين المحليين(شأن)
 .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المنتخب يفاجيء اللاعبين بقرار جديد في تدريب اليوم.
 .
 .
 قال خالد بخيت المدرب العام للمنتخب الأول أن اللاعبون سيدخلون معسكرا  مغلقا بعد غدٍ الثلاثاء، عقب الحصة التدريبية التي سيخوضها عصر نفس اليوم  بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم

  وأضاف بخيت أن الجهاز الفني فضل المعسكر القصير لمنح اللاعبين أطول فرصة مع  أسرهم لأسباب نفسية، إلى جانب أن معظم اللاعبين وصلوا من معسكرات مغلقة مع  أنديتهم.
 يذكر أن منتخب السودان فاز خارج أرضه في المباراة الأولى على نظيره التنزاني (1/0).











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحتل المركز الخامس والهلال السابع في تصنيف افضل الأندية الأفريقية
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

 احتل المريخ المركز الخامس كافضل الاندية الافريقية وفقا لموقع “footballdatabase” المختص فى تصنيف الأندية حول العالم .
  وحل الهلال في المركز السابع وتصدر الأهلى المصري ترتيب الأندية  الإفريقية، برصيد 1625 نقطة، وفقا لأخر تحديث قام به الموقع بتاريخ 6  أكتوبر، متفوقا على فريق الترجى التونسي المتصدر السابق برصيد 1622.
 ترتيب أعلى 10 أندية فى افريقيا ترتيب أعلى 10 أندية فى افريقيا
 فيما حل نادى الزمالك فى المركز التاسع برصيد 1524 نقطة، بينما احتل فريق مازيمبى الكونغولى المركز الثالث برصيد 1578 نقطة.
  وجاء فريق النجم الساحلى التونسي، فى المركز الرابع برصيد 1556 نقطة، ثم  المريخ السودانى خامسا بـ1553 نقطة، وفيتا كلوب الكونغولى سادسا برصيد 1541  نقطة.
 ويمتلك الأهلى الرقم القياسي فى التتويج بلقب دورى أبطال أفريقيا، برصيد 8 ألقاب.
 وحل الهلال في المركز السابع برصيد 1535 نقطة.











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يوجه اللجنة القانونية بمقاضاة شركة سوداني
 .
 .
 أوضح  البروفسير كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد انه، ومن بعد إجتماعه عصر السبت 12  أكتوبر 2019م، مع اللجنة القانونية في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم،  لمناقشة عدد من القضايا، قام بالتوجيه خلال الاجتماع برفع دعوة قضائية ضد  شركة سوداني للاتصالات بسبب الأضرار التي لحقت بالاتحاد وأندية الدوري  الممتاز، جراء عدم الإلتزام بالاتفاق الذي تم، وأضاف البروفسير كمال شداد  أنه تم تكوين لجنة برئاسة البروفسير محمد جلال رئيس اللجنة القانونية،  وعضوية كل من مولانا محمد سليمان (حلفا)  عضو اللجنة القانونية ومجلس الادارة، ومولانا حسب الرسول إدريس عضو اللجنة  القانونية، ومولانا الفاتح مختار مستشار الرئيس للشئون القانونية، لأجل  اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة، وكشف رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم ان الضرر تقديره الأولي يبلغ (65) مليون، مبيناً أنهم لم يرفضوا أي  مبادرات من أجل معالجة الأمر تقديراً للعلاقة الحميمة مابين الاتحاد وشركة  سوداني، لكن الأمر استفحل الان بطول أمد الانتظار للمعالجات..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* “باج نيوز” ينشر مباريات الهلال والمريخ في الممتاز
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
أعلن اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني عن برمجة مباريات الأسبوع الثالث وحتى السابع عشر من منافسة الدوري  الممتاز.
وبحسب خطابٍ ممهور بتوقيع الأمين العام لاتحاد الكرة حسن أبو جبل فإنّ المنافسة ستعاود الدوارن في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.


المريخ الخرطوم، سيعاود استئناف مبارياته في الممتاز بملاقاة  الهلال الفاشر بملعبه في السادس والعشرين من الشهر الجاري، وذلك ضمن  مباريات المرحلة الثالثة.

وسيغادر الفريق إلى نيالا لمواجهة حي  الوادي ضمن المرحلة السادسة في الثاني والعشرين من الشهر الحالي، فيما  يستضيف بملعبه بـ”الرد كاسل” نظيره الخرطوم الوطني في الخامس من نوفمبر ضمن  المرحلة السابعة.
وضمن المرحلة الثامنة، سيحّل المريخ الخرطوم ضيفًا على المريخ الفاشر في الثلاثين من أكتوبر.
وفي  مباريات المرحلة التاسعة، سيواجه المريخ نظيره الشرطة القضارف بملعبه  بـ”الرد كاسل”، فيما  يغادر بعد ذلك إلى الأبيض لملاقاة الهلال ضمن المرحلة  العاشرة في الثلاثين من ديسمبر.
وضمن المرحلة الحادية عشر فسيلاقي المريخ الخرطوم نظيره الهلال الخرطوم في قمّة مباريات الممتاز.
وفي المرحلة الثانية عشر، سيكون المريخ ضيفًا على الرابطة كوستي في السابع والعشرين من نوفمبر.
وفي  الأسبوع الثالث عشر، سيستقبل المريخ الخرطوم نظيره الفلاّح عطبرة في  الأوّل من ديسمبر، وسيلعب أمام الأهلي عطبرة في الخامس من ذات الشهر بملعب  الأخير وذلك لحساب المرحلة الرابعة عشر.
ويستقبل المريخ الخرطوم  بملعبه نظيره الهلال كادوقلي في العاشر من ديسمبر ضمن الجولة الخامسة عشر،  وسيحل بعد ذلك ضيفًا على الأمل عطبرة في المرحلة السادسة عشر، فيما سيكون  مستقبلاً لنظيره الأهلي شندي في المرحلة السابعة عشر في العشرين من ديسمبر.




وفي  الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الحالي سيواجه الهلال نظيره أهلي شندي بملعبه  بـ”الجوهرة الزرقاء” ضمن الأسبوع السادس، فيما يغادر إلى مروي ليحلّ ضيفًا  على الأهلي مروي ضمن الأسبوع السابع في السابع والعشرين من الشهر ذاته.
وفي المرحلة الثامنة، سيستقبل الهلال نظيره حي العرب بورتسودان، فيما يتوجّه الفريق إلى الفاشر لمواجهة الهلال في المرحلة التاسعة.
وفي السادس من نوفمبر سيستضيف الهلال الخرطوم نظيره الأهلي الخرطوم ضمن المرحلة العاشرة.
ويحلّ الهلال ضيفًا على المريخ في قمّة مباريات الأسبوع الحادي عشر، وذلك في الثالث والعشرين من نوفمبر.
ويستضيف الهلال الخرطوم في السادس والعشرين من نوفمبر نظيره حي الوادي نيالا ضمن المرحلة الثانية عشر من المنافسة.
وسيلعب الهلال أمام الخرطوم الوطني ضمن الأسبوع الثالث عشر في السادس والعشرين من ديسمبر.
وضمن  الأسبوع الرابع عشر، سيكون الهلال على موعدٍ لمواجهة المريخ الفاشر في  الحادي والثلاثين من ديسمبر، فيما يحلّ في الحادي عشر من ذات الشهر ضيفًا  على الشرطة القضارف، قبل أنّ يعود ويستقبل الهلال الأبيض بملعبه بـ”الجوهرة  الزرقاء” في الحادي عشر من ديسمبر ضمن المرحلة السادسة عشرة.
وفي الجولة السابعة عشرة سيكون الهلال في الراحة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة المنظمة تصدر متبقي البرمجة الكاملة للدورة الأولى بالممتاز



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مهاجم الخرطوم يكشف ل رأيه في عرض موتيما


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





دخل نادي موتيما بيمبي الكونغولي في مفاوضات مع نادي الخرطوم الوطني، من أجل التعاقد مع أحد نجوم الفريق السوداني.

ويسعى  النادي الكونغولي لضم المهاجم محمد المصطفى، بعدما تألق أمامه بقميص  الخرطوم الوطني، في الدور الأول من بطولة كأس الكونفدرالية الأفريقية قبل  نحو أسبوعين.


وتقدم نادي موتيما بعرض رسمي لإدارة نادي الخرطوم طلب من خلاله الحصول على خدمات المصطفى رسميا خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية.

وقال محمد المصطفى ل: "علمت من المسؤولين بنادي الخرطوم الوطني، أن نادي موتيما بيمبي تقدم بعرض لهم منذ 4 أيام".

وأضاف  المصطفى: "بدوري أبلغت المسؤولين بنادي الخرطوم الوطني برغبتي الأكيدة في  اللعب لنادي موتيما، وذلك لأجل خوض تجربة الاحتراف خارج الدوري السوداني،  لكن في النهاية فإن مصلحة الخرطوم في هذه الصفقة فوق كل اعتبار، والقرار  النهائي يعود إليهم".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاطمة الصادق تحكي عن أزمة الكاردينال مع وزارة الخزانة الامريكية.
 .
 .

  قالت الإعلامية فاطمة الصادق المقربه من رئيس نادي الهلال أشرف الكاردينال  ان محامي الكاردينال الأمريكي منعها من الكتابه تفصيلا بخصوص ما حدث من  وزارة الخزانة الامريكية وأضافت انها لم ترى رجلا صابر ومحتسب مثل ما رأت  هذا الكاردينال واشارت الصحفية فاطمة الصادق التي تتولى المدير العام لقناة  الهلال ان قرار وزاره الخزانه الامريكيه قرار مبدي لا يتعدي منع بعض شركات  الكاردينال من استيراد اي سلع أمريكيه فقط لحين إكمال مراحل التقاضي
 وكشفت فاطمة الصادق ان الكاردينال اكمل مع مستشاره القانوني الاتفاق في  شراء القناه الإضافية مع قناه الهلال والإذاعة التي وصلت اجهزتها من دبي  صباح اليوم بالاضافه لشراء صحيفه سياسيه كبيره جدا ستحدث ضجه في الشارع  السوداني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس الهلال يمنح الجنرال والبرنس اخر فرصه.
 .
 .
 تفيد المتابعات أن مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال منح المدرب صلاح محمد آدم فرصة  أخيرة في مباراة الفريق أمام الأهلي شندي في الجولة السادسة وحال تعثر  الفريق فإن إقالة المدرب ستكون حاضرة بجانب مساعده هيثم مصطفى الذي تولى  المهمة مع الجنرال مؤخرا. وكان الأزرق قد تعثر في ثلاث مباريات تواليا  مسجلا البداية الأسوأ له منذ انطلاقة المسابقة، وسيواجه الأزرق أندية  النخبة في أفريقيا في مجموعات الأبطال بعد أن أوقعته القرعة في مواجهة  الأهلي المصري والنجم الساحلي التونسي.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب  ساوتومي يواجه منتخبنا الوطني يوم 11نوفمبر في المقبل في الخرطوم بتخطيه  موريشص بهدفين لهدف اليوم في ساوتومي وفوزه خارج ارضه 3_1 ليتأهل بمجموع  المباريتين 5_2
 ساوتومي (2) موريشص (1)









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 6 لاعبين من أصول سودانية ينضمون الى منتخب "صقور الجديان"
 .
 .
 تم التامين من جانب الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم علي ضم 6 لاعبيين من أصول  سودانيه لتمثيل السودان في منتخب "صقور الجديان"،ا لذي يعتبر الحلم الأبرز  للجماهير السودانية و هو بلوغ المنتخب لأول مرة في تاريخه، مونديال الوعد  في قطر 2022 بحسب "العربي الجديد "  وبحسب مصادر سيمثل الاعبين الست منتخب «صقور الجديان» في المبارة الأولى من  التصفيات المؤهلة لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية الكاميرون 221 وهم: محمد  عيسى(نادي بيتربورو الإنجليزي)، ياسين حامد(سيبسي الروماني) ، موفق عادل  (فريق الشباب للعملاق بتوتنهام هوتسبير)،اسامه مالك (الباطن السعودي)، محمد  أمين و احمد يونس يلعبان في (أكاديمية أولمبيا هارلم بهولندا) (فورفودا  السويدي)، كما وأشار رئيس لجنة وتنسيق شؤون اللاعبين السودانيين المحترفين  في المهجر ان التحدي الأكبر الان يتمثل في تهيئة البيئة المناسبة لهؤلاء  اللاعبين، كون اغلبيهم ستكون هذه زيارته الأولى إلى السودان.







‏









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ردود فعل قوية وتجاوب كبير لحديث الملك
 .
 .
 أثار حديث أسطورة  المريخ وقائده السابق فيصل عجب ردود أفعال كبيرة وتجاوبت الجماهير مع رفضه  العمل كمدير كرة في الفترة الحالية وتداولت الجماهير حديث النجم الدولي  بكثافة عبر قروباتها في فيس بوك وواتس آب واعتبر أنصار الأحمر أن القائد  الملهم اتخذ القرار الصحيح.. مؤكدين أن ما حدث لزملائه السابقين سيتكرر معه  وأنه كان واعيا ومدركا لما يحيط به.
 يذكر أن عجب كان قد أدلى بتفاصيل  مثيرة حول رفضه العمل في منصب مدير الكرة بالمريخ وطالب مجلس المريخ بتوفير  المال ومن ثم البحث عن مدير كرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الأمس 

 في السلك 
بابكر سلك

 ناس الحركة الوطنية 
 ‏
 *نادي الحركة الوطنية كما يطلقون على أنفسهم
 *ناس مستر كلارك الخواجة المستعمر
 *بمستواهم ده
 *السنة دي حايجيبوا لينا الكلام
 *وحا يخلوا الإتحاد الإفريقي بدل يدينا أربعة فرق للتمثيل الإفريقي
 *حايحرمنا أربعة سنين من التمثيل الإفريقي
 *أسألني قول لي ليييه؟
 *سألتني
 *أوريك ليه.
 *مستوى يفتقد للمحتوى الفني الذي يستطيع أن يحافظ لنا على سمعة الكرة السودانية المسجلة بلوح الشرف الإفريقي.
 *تلك السمعة المسجلة بأحرف من نور فوز السودان بكأس إفريقيا.
 *ووهج فوز المريخ بكأس مانديلا.
 *ولعلها فرصة طيبة نستجر فيها تلك النكتة )الميدياوية( التي تقول
 *عند تدشين دوري كرة القدم النسائية علق أحد الشيوخ قائلاً
 *هم الرجال جابوا شنو لما نعمل كورة نسوان كمان؟
 *فرد عليه أحدهم قائلاً
 *والله ياشيخنا منتخب السودان جاب كاس إفريقيا سبعين.
 *والمريخ جاب كأس الكؤوس تسعه وتمنين.
 *أنت كان قصدك الهلال قولو عديل.
 *زمن الغتغتة والدسديس انتهى
 *نرجع لموضوعنا
 *ناس الحركة الوطنية ادعاءاً السنة دي البجيبوها لينا الله لا ورانا ليها.
 *الخوف بسببهم يمرقونا من الأمم المتحدة.
 *ونتائج الهلال المتوقعة بمجموعات هذه السنة لا تقبل احتمالين.
 *أما الإحتمال التالت احتمال يكون مطالبة الجنائية بتسليم ناس الحركة الوطنية كشرط لرفع العقوبات عن السودان.
 *وأوصى الأهلة كي يتخارجوا من هذه الورطة ويخارجوا للسودان من هذا المأزق.
 *أوصيهم ينسحبوا من المجموعات ويعملوا حركة من حركاتهم ديك.
 *يقولوا مابنلعب إلا الجنائية تكف عن المطالبة ببشة.
 *لكن البتبقى السنة دي الله يسترنا معاها.
 *المهم
 *نعود لمستوانا وفراغ محتوانا أمام حي العرب.
 *معقولة الأشباح ديل وصلوا لدرجة يصبوها اضراباً مطالبة بحقوق لايستحقون هلله منها؟
 *معقولة أصحاب اليباس الفني ديل والعقم المهاري الشفناهم ديل.
 *بضربوا عن التمارين و غالبيتهم مابعرف يثبت بالشمال؟
 *معقولة الناس كانت سايطة الوسط دي عندها وش تضرب بيهو كمان؟
 *علي الطلاق عندنا بعض اللاعبين لو بدفعوا لينا هم نحنا الخسرانين.
 *ولكنه ضعف شخصية إدارية وخواء جيوب خلى زي ديل يختالون كالطواويس علي كشوفات المريخ.
 *المهم
 *إن شاء الله التأجيل الأخير ده يكون آخر تأجيل لإجازة النظام الأساسي
 *أي شنكبة عنكبة.
 *الميدان ياحميدان.
 *الجمعية العمومية هي الفيصل.
 *وهي صاحبة الحق الأصيل
 *وهي التي ترفض الوصاية والرعاية وأسلوب القطيع.
 *وهي التي تهزم أسلوب الغاب.
 *أيها الناس
 *إن تنصروا الله ينصركم.
 *أها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *كان شفت ياوالينا
 *الكهربا قاطعة تمنية وأربعين ساعة مننا.
 *مرة يقولوا أمية
 *ومرة يدوروا طعمية.
 *ومرة تحتاج همية.
 *ومرة أعذارهم وهمية.
 *وأخيراً لقوا سلك مقطوع ياوالينا.
 *قالوا شجر المؤتمر الوطني قطع السلك علينا.
 *المؤتمر الوطني ده لي أسي مبارينا.
 *موش قلت ليك أعمق حفرة في الدولة هي حفرة الكهربا يا والينا.
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والكلب اتماطلوا لمن يمرقوا يلحقوا قروشهم في ماليزيا.
 وإلى لقاء
 سلك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عرض خليجي للاعب المريخ التش
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/خاص/ 
كشفت  متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن عرضا من نادي خليجي حصل عليه لاعب المريخ  والمنتخب الوطني الاول أحمد حامد التش وتفيد متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن  اللاعب يدرس العرض على نار هادئة وانه سيقوم بتجديد عقده للمريخ واعارته  لتحسين وضعه المادي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يواصل الغياب عن تدريبات الهلال
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ 
واصل حارس  الهلال جمال سالم الغياب عن تدريبات الهلال لليوم الثاني على التوالي وكان  جمال سالم قد ظهر في مباراتي الهلال امام الامل عطبرة والاهلي بمدينة  الحديد والنار حيث خسر الاولى امام الامل عطبرة بهدف وتعادل في الثانية  بهدفين لكل

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مستخدمًا “Nacsport”..”بشة” يزوّد الجهاز الفني لمنتخب السودان قبل ملاقاة تنزانيا
 

الخرطوم :باج نيوز
مستخدمًا  نظام”Nacsport”، زوّد لاعب الهلال السابق محمد أحمد بشير الجهاز الفني  لمنتخب السودان بمعلوماتٍ قيّمة عن منافسهم تنزانيا قبل ملاقاته الجمعة  المقبلة.
وينازل المنتخب السوداني الشهير بـ”صقور الجديان” نظيره  التنزاني في إياب بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحلين”شان” في مباراة يدخلها متفوقًا  بهدفٍ في لقاء الذهاب.
وحذّر”بشة” الجهاز الفني لمنتخب السودان من  اللاعب الذي يرتدي الرقم”20â€³ في منتخب تنزانيا، وطالب بوضع حدٍ لتحركاته  التي شكّلت خطورة في جولة الذهاب.
وعقب إعلانه اعتزاله اللعب في الهلال، توجّه اللاعب محمد أحمد بشير إلى نيل كورساتٍ بالمجر وتونس في مجال التحليل، وتطوير قدراته.
وبحسب  ما علم”باج نيوز”، فإنّ لاعب الهلال السابق محمد أحمد بشير لعب دورًا  بارزًا في النتيجة التي حققّها المنتخب السوداني أمام تنزانيا في لقاء  الذهاب الذي انتهى بالفوز بهدفٍ دون رد.
وعمل اللاعب الشهير بـ”بشة”  على تقديم مساعداتٍ بالتحليل المباشر للخصم عبر بعض البرامج التي يعمل بها  وأبرزها الـ”Nacsport” إلى جانب برنامج الـKlepdrew).

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واصفاُ الهلال السوداني بالضعيف.. 
 رئيس نادي الزمالك يُشكك في نتيجة قرعة دوري أبطال أفريقيا
 .
 .
 شكك رئيس نادي الزمالك “مرتضى منصور” في نزاهة الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة  القدم “كاف” بعد أيام قليلة من سحب قرعة دور مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا  “دور الـ 16”، مؤكدًا أن الكاف تعمد وضع الزمالك في مجموعة صعبة، وتسهيل  مأمورية “الأهلي”.

 وتواجد الأهلي في  التصنيف الأول بالقرعة، وفقًا للنتائج المتميزة التي حققها على مدار الخمس  سنوات الماضية في دوري أبطال أفريقيا، إذ بلغ المباراة النهائية للبطولة  عامي 2017 و2018، أمام الوداد المغربي والترجي التونسي – على الترتيب –،  فضلاً عن احتفاظه بلقب الدوري المصري الممتاز منذ موسم 2016/2015 حتى الآن.
  وكان من الطبيعي وضع الأهلي في مجموعة أقل صعوبة من مجموعة الزمالك الذي  يشارك في التصنيف الثاني على خلفية تراجع نتائجه في دوري أبطال أفريقيا  خلال الخمس سنوات الماضية.
 وخلال مكالمة هاتفية مع برنامج الزمالك  اليوم الذي يقدمه اللاعب السابق “خالد الغندور” على شاشة قناة الحدث اليوم،  وجه مرتضى منصور اتهامًا صريحًا إلى مسؤولي الكاف بالإنحياز إلى الأهلي.
  وبحسب موقع مصري أوضح مرتضى منصور “كلامي موجه إلى الكاف، لماذا تعاملون  الزمالك وكأنه زوج الأم، لماذا لم يستدع أي لاعب من أساطير الزمالك لحضور  القرعة كما حضر محمد شوقي لاعب الأهلي ومعه أحمد حسن لاعب الأهلي أيضًا  والذي قال أنه فخور لتمثيل الأهلي دون ذكر للزمالك الذي لعب له، فلماذا لعب  للزمالك؟ هل أنت مرتزق؟ كنت قادم من أجل المال فقط مثل أي شخص يُستأجر؟”.
  وأضاف مرتضى منصور في حديثه المثير قائلاً “لا أفهم هل تم تأميم الاتحاد  الأفريقي يا فاطمة؟ الكوادر المصرية داخل الاتحاد الأفريقي كاف في سلة  القمامة، لأنهم يريدون اشعال فتنة في مصر، الزمالك لا يقل عن الأهلي في  شيء”.
 وختم حديثه المثير للجدل “يجب أن تحترم نفسك (الكاف) عند سحب  قرعة دوري أبطال أفريقيا، الزمالك لا يقل عن الأهلي، كيف تأتي بلاعبيّن  اثنين من الأهلي لسحب قرعة البطولة والزمالك موجود؟ وبعدها تضع الأهلي أمام  الفرق الضعيفة، وتضع الزمالك مع الفرق الأقوى، وتخبرني بأنها كانت قرعة؟  لا لم تكن قرعة بالنسبة لي، يا روح ***..نحن لا نخاف من أحد”.
  وسيبدأ الأهلي رحلته القارية بمواجهة النجم الساحلي في سوسة بنهاية شهر  نوفمبر المقبل، وسيستضيف الهلال أمدرمان في الجولة الثانية، على أن يزور  بلاتينيوم في زيمبابوي بالجولة الثالثة.
 أما الزمالك، وفي حال تمكن  من تجاوز عقبة جينيراسون فوت السنغالي في المباراة المعادة يوم 24 أكتوبر  الجاري، فسيبدأ رحلته بدور مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا بملاقاة مازيمبي في  الكونجو الديمقراطية كينشاسا.
 ووضع كل من مازيمبي والزمالك في المجموعة الأولى بدوري الأبطال مع بريميرو دي أجوستو الأنجولي وزيسكو يونايتد الزامبي.
  وحقق بريميرو دي أجوستو وزيسكو نتائج متميزة في السنوات الأخيرة بدوري  الأبطال، فقد تمكن بريميرو دي أجوستو من الترشح لنصف نهائي البطولة عام  2018، وكان زيسكو قد هزم الأهلي في دور المجموعات عام 2017.
 في سياق  متصل، تدرس لجنة الإنضباط والأخلاقيات التابعة للاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة  القدم “كاف” فرض عقوبات على مرتضى منصور بعدما تهجم على مسؤولي الكاف  والأمين العام للاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم “فاطمة سامورا” أثناء حديث سابق  مع قناة الحدث اليوم وصدى البلد، فور اندلاع أزمة مباراة الزمالك  وجينيراسون فوت، فكيف ستكون ردة فعل الكاف بعد التصريحات الجديدة التي شكك  خلالها في نزاهة قرعة دور مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا؟




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * هولندا تتخطى عقبة روسيا البيضاء في تصفيات يورو 2020
 * 10 لاعبين من ألمانيا يضربون إستونيا بثلاثية
 * بيل يعطل تأهل كرواتيا لنهائيات يورو 2020
 * بولندا تتأهل لنهائيات اليورو بفوز ثمين على مقدونيا الشمالية
 * روسيا تسحق قبرص ..والمجر تعبر أذربيجان بصعوبة في تصفيات اليورو
 * كاسيميرو ينقذ البرازيل من الفخ النيجيري
 * الأرجنتين تسحق الإكوادور بسداسية وديًا
 * كينيا تخسر من موزمبيق .. وجنوب أفريقيا تفوز على مالي وديًا
 * الإصابة تضرب نيمار في ودية نيجيريا
 * فلامنجو يحلق على قمة الدوري البرازيلي
 * إسبانيا تبدأ الاستعداد لموقعة السويد الحاسمة
 * وكيل جورجينيو يفتح باب العودة لإيطاليا
 * إنتر ميلان مهدد بخسارة سانشيز حتى 2020 بسبب الاصابة
 * إصابة عنيفة تداهم حارس نيجيريا أمام البرازيل
 * عملية جراحية تبعد بلفوضيل عن مباريات هوفنهايم
 * ديكلان رايس نجم وست هام يقلل من اهتمام مانشستر يونايتد
 * كونتي يطالب جماهير الإنتر بالإيمان أمام قوة يوفنتوس ونابولي
 * الجزائر تبدأ المفاوضات لإقامة مواجهة ودية مع فرنسا
 * إبراهيموفيش يتهم مدرب السويد بالعنصري
 * اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري يعلن تجميد كل أنشطة النادي والكاف يهدد
 * ليبي: لا شيء يعادل إنجازي.. وأتمنى التوفيق لمانشيني
 * لوف: عدم التوتر جعلنا ننجز المهمة الصعبة
 * فينالدوم: وضع هولندا ما زال حرجًا
 * مورينيو وكاكا وإيتو في افتتاح مشروع الفيفا المدرسي بلبنان
 * بيريز: أسطورة راموس سوف تستمر في الملاعب
 * بوفون: لولا انتقالي إلى سان جيرمان لاعتزلت

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :

 ◄ التصفيات المؤهلة ليورو 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :
 * بلغاريا (-- : --) إنجلترا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * ليتوانيا (-- : --) صربيا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * أوكرانيا (-- : --) البرتغال الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * أيسلندا (-- : --) أندورا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * فرنسا (-- : --) تركيا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * مولدوفا (-- : --) ألبانيا الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * كوسوفو (-- : --) الجبل الأسود الساعة : 20:45 .. القناة : beIN HD 

——————————————

 ◄ دولية ودية 🌍  - منتخبات :

 19:00 التشيك (-- : --) إيرلندا الشمالية الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN HD 

 * مصر (-- : --) بوتسوانا الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : النيل الرياضية 



——————————————
 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ التصفيات المؤهلة ليورو 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :
 * كازاخستان (0 : 2) بلجيكا
 * المجر (1 : 0) إذربيجان
 * روسيا البيضاء (1 : 2) هولندا
 * إسكوتلندا (6 : 0) سان مارينو
 * قبرص (0 : 5) روسيا
 * ويلز (1 : 1) كرواتيا
 * إستونيا (0 : 3) ألمانيا
 * سلوفينيا (0 : 1) النمسا
 * بولندا (2 : 0) مقدونيا الشمالية
——————————————
 ◄ دولية ودية 🌍  - منتخبات :
 * البرازيل (1 : 1) نيجيريا 
 * جنوب إفريقيا (2 : 1) مالي
 * كينيا (0 : 1) موزمبيق 
 * غينيا الإستوائية (1 : 1) توغو
 * إثيوبيا (0 : 1) أوغندا
 * الأرجنتين (6 : 1) الإكوادور
 * بنين (2 : 2) زامبيا
 * النيجر (0 : 2) إفريقيا الوسطى
 * ساحل العاج (3 : 1) الكونغو
 * سلوفاكيا (1 : 1) باراغواي
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الطبيب يمدد فترة علاج الغربال


 قررت  مستشفي أسباير بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحه تمديد فترة علاج مهاجم كرة القدم  بنادي المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن الي نهاية شهر نوفمبر القادم بدلا من نهاية  اكتوبر الحالي .
 وكان اللاعب قد  تعرض للإصابة بقطع في الرباط الصليبي لركبته خلال مباراة المريخ والنجم  الساحلي التي جرت في نصف نهائي البطولة العربية للاندية .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة وغطاها 
تجاني يوسف 

 العضوية هي الحل


 جماهير المريخ هي صاحبة الحق والكلمة ولكن للاسف الغالبية منهم لا تمتلك الصوت حتي تقول كلمتها دون خوف او محاسبة ... 
 بطاقة العضوية هي السلاح الانجع  الذي يمكن ان نحارب به  من اتت بهم  الصدفة ليتحكمو في امة كاملة (خمسه) اشخاص لا حول ولا قوة لهم ظلو يتمسكون  ويقانلو من اجل الكنكشة علي كراسي مجلس ادارة النادي الاكبر في السودان
 في الوقت الذي يعاني فيه المريخ من تردي كامل في كل مؤسساته بدا من ارضية الملعب التي اصبحت عبارة من اسطبل خرب ....
 مرورا بكراسي الاستاد والمقصورةوالرئيسية التي كانت قبله للزوار حتي الغير  رياضين ووصل حال مؤسسة المريخ ككل  لمنظر مخجل لا يسر حتي الاعداء
  مجلس سواداكال ظل متمسك ومتشبس بالكراسي  وهو لايملك اقل الادوات التي  تؤهله لذلك فقر مادي وعدم خبره وكل اعضاءه  لا يعرفون عن كرة القدم سواء  اسمها فقط
 اهمال كامل  لفريق الكرة  طوال فترة تواجده عدم دفع  مستحقات ومرتبات  اغلب اللاعبين فشل. كامل في ملف  تسجلات الاجانب  والمحليين طوال فترة هذا المجلس  التفريط في.  نجوم الفريق السابقين وعدم   المقدرة في  المحافظه عليهم 
 عدم متابعة علاج اكتر من 5 لاعبين اصيبو اصابات عادية وتفاقمت بسبب اهمال المجلس 
 عدم خوض  معسكرات. او حتي اداء  مباريات قوية قبل بداية الموسم تعين الفريق في المنافسات الافريقية والعربية والمحلية 
 مجلس ادارة كل همه النظام الاساسي واجازته التي طال امدها وظلت ك حجوة ام ضبيبينة
 هذا.المجلس الكسيح ظل يتحدي في قاعدة المريخ ويستفزها بطرق تدعو للحيره والاستغراب 
  في ظل هذا.المجلس خرج المريخ خالي الوفاض من كل البطولات. واصبح ضيفا  خفيفا علي البطولات الافريقية لا يقوي علي مقارعة اضعف الاندية فيها
  المجلس فلح في شي واحد وهو محاربة ابناء النادي الخلص امثال ابراهيم حسين  الوفي المخلص الذي تحمل عبء ثقيل في نهاية الموسم السابق ورغم ذلك فاز  بالدوري وهو يعاني من عدم توفر اقل المعينات بل كان يصرف من جيبه الخاص حتي  يسير امور الفريق وكان جزاءه الطرد واستبداله بمدرب لا يعرف ابجديات كرة  القدم وغير معروف  في بلده حتي
 هذا المجلس اصبح عدو. جماهير المريخ  الاول بعد تفريطه في المقاتل بكري واهماله للهداف محمد عبدالرحمن وعدم  متابعته لمراحل علاج  رمانة الوسطـ ضياء الدين الذي ظل يعاني في امر علاجه.  موسم ونصف باكملهم....وكذلك كررها مع التكت 
 وهاهو لاعبهم الغاني مايكل يشكو لطوب الارض رغم عدم جدواه فنيا اوصل شكواه للفيفا 
 مجلس المريخ يعمل ضد مصلحة النادي وكانه اتي للتدمير ومسح اسم المريخ من الخارطه
 فالنهب جميعا لنحافظ علي ما تبقي من اسم المريخ الكبير 
  واجبنا ك جماهير  الاهتمام باكتساب وتجديد العضوية حتي نستطيع.الادلاء  بصوتنا ولناتي بمن نراه مناسب لادارة نادينا العظيم لنعيد سيرته ويواصل  مسيرته في كل البطولات
 أللهم قد بلغت أللهم فأشهد 
 تجاني يوسف




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطاب جديد من “الفيفا” للأحمر بشأن الفرنسي


 خاطب الاتحاد الدولي  لكرة القدم، نادي المريخ معلناً عدم ممانعته للتسوية بين الأحمر ومدربه  السابق الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو الذي سبق وأن دفع بشكوى إلى الاتحاد الدولي  ضد المريخ.
 ووفقاً لمصادر فإن “الفيفا” أكد عدم ممانعته في التسوية مع المدرب الفرنسي إلا في حالة رفض الأخير وتقديمه لاعتراض خلال )10( أيام.
 وأشار الاتحاد الدولي في خطابه إلى المريخ أنه يعتبر الملف منتهياً إذا تم تنفيذ الاتفاق المبرم بين الطرفين.
 الخرطوم )كوش نيوز(




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن    تقرع     الاجراس ------حسن    محمد   حمد

 الكاردينال ..الان ..لا ..والف لا..!

■ انما الامم الاخلاق ما بقيت ..
    فان هم ذهبت اخلاقهم ذهبوا 

■ من نزع عنه الحياء ..نزع عنه الايمان ..

■ الهجمة الاميركية (الموجهة) مع سبق العمد والاصرار والترصد ..علي السوداني اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال .. كشفت بكل اسف مدي الانحطاط الاخلاقي الذي انحدرنا اليه .. رغم انف ادعاءاتنا الزائفة .. عن الانتماء الي ..(خير امة قد اخرجت للناس)..و وطنيتنا التي لا تساوى ثمن الحبر الذي تطبع به شهادة(الجنسية) .. فموروثنا الاخلاقي ان السوداني لا يشمت في اخيه ابدا ..ابدا ..ابدا .. ولو اشرقت الشمس من المغرب!!
■ الكاردينال ..ليس نبيا باي حال ..ولكنه سوداني .. من هذه الارض الطيبة ..المؤمنة .. واشرف  الكاردينال..الذي ظل يمثل لي علي المستوى الشخصي ..(الد اعدائي عاطفيا).. اشرف هذا ..احد ابناء الوسط الكروى .. تابعته بعين صقر تحمل تقنية (الvar) فوجدته لم يتاخر او يتردد في بذل الغالي والنفيس ..لاجل مصلحة الكيان الذي ينتمي اليه ..شئت انا او غيري ..ام ابي من يرفض الحقائق ..الوقائع والارقام ..
■وضمن هذه الوقائع التي ستخرج لسانها لكل مكابر .. (مركب الهلال)الباهي المسمي ب(الجوهرة) .. الذي يزين جيد ام درمان بقعة الامام المهدى  ويرفدها بمعلم حضارى بالغ الحداثة.. لن تسقطه كراهية اميركا وكل وسائط ميديا هوليوود ..او النيويورك تايمز او الهيرالد تربيون..او كل ادعاءات السي اي ايه ..ولن يمسحه من تاريخنا الكروي ..تاييد او معارضة مهما كانت ..!!
■ اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال .. الذي اتحدث عنه هنا ..هو احد ابناء هذه الارض الولود الودود .. الحبيبة ..الذي قدم المال (علي حبه) المال  الذي يعز علي (الانفس الشح) ان تسمح للناس بمجرد رؤيته ..لنرى الهلال السوداني ..في قلب الثمانية الكبار في القارة السوداء .. يقف تحت العلم الوطني المقدس ليدوى افق افريقيا  بالنشيد الخالد  .. (نحن جند الله ..جند الوطن).. بعد ان غيب مجلس الهوان مريخ السودان عن هذا المشهد الموحي المهيب.. سنينا عددا ..
■لست صديقا لاشرف ..ولا اعرفه الا بالصفة فقط ..ولا اظن انه يعرف عني الا ما يقراه او يرفع اليه عن رئيس تحرير اشرف الاصدارات اللدود ..ولكن عندما ياتي يوم نكتب فيه عن معارفنا واصدقائنا فقط..فان علينا ان نكسر اقلامنا فورا ..ونلحق سوق الله اكبر .. وسباق البورصة والكسب الاسرع ..فورا ..لكننا نكتب .. عن  سوداني ..قدم لوطنه .. المال .. حسب رؤيته.. بلا ادني تردد او تخوف ..ولا (رجفة) ولا وجل ..!!
■ ولذا ..نبصق علي وطنيتنا وقيم التكافل السودانية الحقة.. عندما ..نسرج خيل (الشماتة) .. علي رجل مثل هذا الكاردينال .. الذي ..مهما اختلفنا معه .. يمكن لاي صحفي موضوعي ان يكتب دون اي تحفظ .. عن رجل اوقد اصابع يمينه شموعا تضئ سماء ام درمان ..في زمان يستحيل فيه العطاء الا  علي الرجال الشم من طراز ..( ضرغام الرجال .. السمر ..كاتال في الخلا .. وعقبا كريم في البيت) وهذا النوع وحده.. الذي خلدته الارجوزة السودانية الشعبية ..التي يعتبرها اختصاصيو الانثربولوجي عندنا .. الالياذة السمراء .. نادر جدا ..يا كتاب الزمن الاغبر ..
■ ضد الاخلاق ..والرجولة .. وشرف الخصومة .. الاحتفاء بالهجمة الامريكية ..المسبوقة بسوء القصد والنوايا .. علي رئيس الهلال ..لانه مسعي خبيث يجهل تهديداته المبطنة .. صحافيو..(صحافة الممارسة الرانكرز)اذ انهم يجهلون ضوابط النشر ..ولم يعلمهم احد ماهية النشر الوطني والاخلاقي .. وقيم المهنة الرسالية ..
■  المضحك جدا ..ان من يجرمون اشرف سيد احمد استنادا علي ما نشر عن الخارجية الاميركية .. يجهلون اهم مقومات مصادر الصحافة المؤكدمة ..المحترمة .. لكننا نجد لهم كل العذر ..لان لا احد حدثهم عن مناهج البحث والقياس .. اذ ان(قياس) ادانة الخارجية الاميركية للسوداني اشرف الكاردينال ..كذبة اخرى تعتبر صورة طبق الاصل لادانة البطل صدام حسين بامتلاك اسلحة دمار شامل ..عادت نفس الوزارة لتكذب نفسها بسببه ..بعد ان دمرت العراق وزلزلت به الخليج الي الابد...وبذات القياس وبعد ان تحقق امريكا ما تريده من وراء استهدافها .. للسوداني اشرف الكاردينال ..ستعود لتكذيب نفسها مرة اخرى .. والاعتذار ..
■ واضح جدا ..ان الذين(سال لعاب) فرحهم لما تروجه الخارجية الاميركية عن رئيس الهلال.. يعانون من امتلاكهم (لذاكرة ذبابة) لا تحفظ شيئا ابدا .. فليس ببعيد قرار امريكا بضرب(مصنع الشفاء)الذي يمتلكه رئيس الهلال (لاحظوا رئيس الهلال ايضا) .. الارباب .. بزعم انه مصنع للاسلحة الكيمائية ..فهل هناك ما هو ادعي للسخرية او التقزز اكثر من شماتة .. حملة ذاكرة الذبابة وادمغة الاسماك ..هؤلاء ؟؟
■ اخيرا ..
لست هلاليا ..وغير معني باي حال بالدفاع عن اشرف سيد احمد ..لرابط من اي نوع او مثقال ذرة من معرفة .. لكن الاخلاق والقيم ..ونبل الرسالية الذي يميز الصحافة عما سواها من مهن اخرى .. يقتضي ان اهرع لفرملة ..الانحطاط الاخلاقي ..والبصق المتواتر علي التراث الفكرى والاخلاقي السوداني الاصيل ..بافواه تحمل ابونيه المهنة ..التي اضعنا العمر لدراستها ..فسمح مجلس صحافة العهد البشيري البائد .. لكل جاهل وعاطل وغبئ ..بامتهانها .. لتصل هذا الدرك السحيق من الانحطاط واللؤم والجهل والتقعر الفكرى..!!

     آخر   الاجراس
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 اميركا ..واشرف ..والبقية تاتي
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

■ الذين اسعدتهم ادانة الخارجية الاميركية لاشرف الكاردينال .. يمثلون تجسيد حقيقي للغباء ..قبل ان يؤكدوا حكمة اهلنا .. وهم يصفون نوعيتهم هذه ب(ديك المسلمية)..
■ المستهدف الاصلي هو السودان ..والمدخل تعبئة اعلامية محلية ..تحت ستار اسمه (اشرف الكاردينال).. ولا..شنو يا (اطفال)..؟
■ عموما ..مبروك ..لاشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال ..الذي ضمه حظه السعيد ..الي اعداء امريكا ..ضمن ابطال خلدهم تاريخ الانسانية ..ليس اولهم غارسيا ماركيز ..ولن يكون آخرهم صدام حسين ..
■ اكتب هذا ..حتي يكتشف الذين احتفوا بادانة الكاردينال الاميركية ..ان عليهم ان يهيلوا علي رؤوسهم التراب .. لان عداء اميركا ..(اعظم نضال).. لدي كل شعوب الدنيا ..
■ غدا ..نكتب عن المريخ الذي يتبعثر في شعاب ..اهواء بضع اشخاص ..لا يملكون جدارة تؤهلهم لان يكونوا .. مشجعي تيرسو ..والله ..!!
■ لكن علينا ان نؤكد اعتزازنا العميق بمبادرة (ست الروابط) الحمراء ..مريخاب قطر .. التي تاتي عندما يغيب الكل .. دائما
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعد خطوة النفيدي المرتقبة..قيادي سابق يعتزم الترشّح لرئاسة الخرطوم الوطني
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
قالت مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ الأمين العام السابق لنادي الخرطوم الوطني فؤاد نقة يعتزم الترشّح إلى رئاسة نادي الخرطوم مستقبلاً.
وفي  المقابل، أكّدت مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” أنّ رئيس النادي مأمون النفيدي  بات غير راغبٍ في الاستمرار، وأسّر لمقربين منه بعدم التواجد على رأس  الإدارة في المرحلة المقبلة.
ونادي الخرطوم الوطني يعيش أوضاعًا  إدارية صعبة في ظلّ الخلافات التي تضرب المجلس الحالي، ما أدّى إلى  مطالباتٍ بتقديم استقالة جماعية لإتاحة الفرصة لمجلسٍ جديد.
وينافس الخرطوم الوطني في الدوري الممتاز، ويحتلّ الفريق في الوقت الراهن المركز الثاني عشر في روليت الدوري الممتاز برصيد”5â€³ نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وجبة غداء بامواج ضمن البرنامج الغذائي:

وضع الجهاز الفنى لفريق المريخ بقيادة الجزائري آيت عبدالملك برنامجا للنظام الغذائى للاعبين ويتضمن البرنامج الغذائى تناول وجبات غذائية متكاملة بمطاعم فاخرة بالخرطوم حيث بدا اللاعبون تنفيذ البرنامج من ظهرالاحد بوجبة غداء بمطاعم امواج بشارع افريقيا تحت اشراف الجهازالفني الذي اكد ان البرنامج سيتمسر بصورة يومية في الفترة المقبلة وبمطاعم محددة واعتبرالمدرب العام جمال ابوعنجة ان مثل هذه البرامج تمثل كسرا للروتين وتسهم في تقوية العلاقات بين اللاعبين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الدورى الممتاز حتى الان 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد_الحقيقة 
مزمل ابو القاسم 
الريـــاضة السودانية تحتضر 

غابت اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية عن أداء دورها , فعربد إتحاد الكرة في الأرجاء وتمددت سطوته حد التغول على الجمعيات العمومية للأندية , ونخشى ان تصل إلى إتحادات موازية , بلا سند من القانون..
الحقيقة ان غياب اللجنة الأولمبية إتضح بجلاء في ضعف النشاط الرياضي لمعظم الإتحادات الأخرى , خلافاً لما كان يحدث في السابق عندما كانت الملاعب ومراكز الشباب تمور بالحركة والنشاط , وكانت لمسابقات السلة والطائرة واليد والملاكمة والسباحة وألعاب القوى والدراجات والألعاب القتالية وغيرها شنة ورنة ..
كانت بطولات الجمهورية والدوريات المحلية لمعظم الألعاب الجماعية تجري بإنتظام , وكانت منتخباتنا تنافس نظيراتها في الإقليم والقارة بقوة , وإكتسب بعض لاعبيها شهرة واسعة , اما الألعاب الفردية مثل السباحة والعاب القوى والملاكمة فقد برزت وتفوقت وشاركت في مسابقات عالمية , وأفرزت أبطالاً من طينة العمالقة , مثل الكشيف حسن وخليفة عمر في العدو , وسطان كيجاب وممدوح مصطفى وسارة جاد الله في السباحة..
خفت ذلك الوهج تدريجياً , حتى انحصرت إشراقاتنا الدولية في ألعاب القوى , وصولاً إلى عهد ابوبكر كاكي وإسماعيل احمد , الذي حقق للسودان أول وآخر ميدالية اولمبية في تاريخه , قبل ان تسلم العاب القوى نفسها الى المجهول , ويتخصص بعض قادتها في تصدير اللاعبين الى بعض دول الخليج , ليصنعوا منهم أبطالاً بمقابل مادي كبير..
اذكر جيداً انني سافرت بمعية بعض الزملاء الأفاضل (على رأسهم الزميل الصديق علي سيد احمد) لتغطية بطولة الألعاب الآسيوية (أسيان) إبان عملي في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة , وفي زيارة لنا للقرية الرياضية المخصصة لسكن الوفود قابلنا شابين يرتديان زياً رياضياً يتبع لإحدى الدول الخليجية , فبادرنا أحدهم بسؤال غريب طلب به منا (سفة صعوط) , فأدركنا من فورنا انه سوداني , فخضنا معه في ونسة طويلة , اكد بها انه هاجر مضطراُ , بعد ان اتهموه بأنه طعن في السن وعجز عن العطاء , وهناك برز وتفوق فتم ضمه الى المنتخب الوطني , وتخصيص مدرب اجنبي له , فبرز وتفوق , وفي تلك الدولة أحرز لوطنه الجديد ميداليتين في خمسة آلآف وعشرة آلآف متر عدواً , محققاً رقمين آسيويين قياسيين جديدين !..
اثناء حوارنا معه اشار الى بنايتين مخصصتين لوفدين يتبعان لدولتين خليجيتين , وقال إنهما تذخران بسودانيين مجنسين..
شخصياً مارست كرة الطائرة جنباً الى جنب مع كرة القدم , وكانت اللعبة وقتها تذخر بالنجوم , وتتمتع بإهتمام جماهيري دافق , حول مباريات القمة التي تجمع شباب السجانة والمجد إلى مايشبه مباريات القمة بين المريخ والهلال..
كان لعبد المجيد إدريس وفضل السيد وعادل عجمي وجقاوا وصلاح الصادق وثابت وسيف أبلانش واحمد سيف اليزل وحسين كمال وحاتم لوفا والفاضل المان وبقية اساطين اللعبة صيتاً وشهرة , تبعاً لمستوياتهم العالية في الكرة الطائرة وقتها..
قبلهم برز جدادة ونابليون وحيدر طيفور ونجم الدين ابوبكر وصلاح بابكر ورنق الذي احترف في الأهلي القاهري , والسلطان ديلبيك وكيجا..
حتى فرق ومنتخبات الولايات كانت عامرة بالنجوم , وأذكر جيداً كيف افلح منتخب مدني في الفوز بالبطولة القومية للكرة الطائرة في بواكير التسعينات , وضمت تلك الفرقة الذهبية لاعبين بقيمة بيلو وسفيان وعلي السخل والجيو وايمن وغيرهم ..
امتد ذلك الزخم حتى بدايات عهد الإنقاذ , وبالتحديد عندما بادر العميد كمال خير الله رحمة الله عليه والشيخ الريح السنهوري وحسن محمد السيد الكوباني وحسين إمام بإفتتاح صالة الألعاب الرياضية التي بنيت في عهد الرئيس الأسبق جعفر النميري , وتفضوا عنها الغبار في بواكير عقد التسعينات , فتم الإحتفال بإفتتاحها بثلاث مباريات للكرة الطائرة جمعت المجد بالسجانة , وحظيت بحضور جماهيري هادر..
رحم الله الحكم الدولي محجوب خيري الذي رحل عن الفانية قبل ايام من دون ان يسمع به احد..
في السلة برز مايكل بنجامين ووليم اندريا ومحد علي الإعيسر وحبيب اسطنبولية وخميس جلدقون ومنوت بول الذي احترف في الدوري الأمريكي لكرة السلة..
فاز منتخب السودان ببطولة العرب في الكرة السلة بالكويت (عام 1975) وحصل منتخب الشباب للطائرة على المركز الثالث في السعودية..
حتى الرائدات كان لهن نشاط كبير , وفي العاب القوى كانت الصورة باهرة..
كانت صالة الألعاب الملحقة بقصر الشباب والأطفال عامرة بالنشاط , في السلة والطائرة , وكانت ملاعب التنس حاضرة بقوة ,ة بأبطال كبار , مثل خالد طلعت فريد وأمجد وعادل طوبيا وعباس نور الدائم ورفاقهم..
في ذلك العهد نال الخبير حسن الكوباني فضل إقناع الإتحاد الدولي للكرة الطائرة بتخصيص مركز دولي لتطوير الكرة الطائرة في السودان , وتولى إدارته بنفسه حتى أحرز به المركز الأول على كل المراكز المماثلة في العالم , وإستفاد عشرات المدربين والحكام من ذلك المركز بدورات متتالية , اشرف عليها حسن ورفيق دربه الدكتور حسين إمام علي , قبل ان يتخطفهما الخليج للإستفادة من خبراتهما النوعية..
اما السباحة فقد كانت بطولاتها تحظى بإهتمام إعلامي وجماهيري ضخم , سيما في السباقات الطويلة , التي يتنافس فيها كيجاب الممثل للمريخ , وممدوح مصطفى الممثل للهلال , بخلاف سارة جاد الله التي عبرت المانش وسهام سمير سعد التي شاركت في سباق كابري نابولي الشهير..
إندثر ذلك النشاط الضخم بمرور الوقت , وخفت صيته حتى انحصر في كرة القدم وحدها..
الكرة نفسها اصابها ما أصاب بقية المناشط لاحقاً , تبعاً لضعف اهتمام الدولة وقلة الميزانيات المخصصة للرياضة , حتى انحصر تمويلها على أفراد , نالوا عنتاً كبيراً في تسيير النشاط..
حالياً لايوجد نشاط رياضي حقيقي في السودان , ولا أدل على ذلك من النتائج المخيبة , والصفر الكبير الذي عادت به بعثة السودان المشاركة في دورة كل الألعاب الإفريقية الأخيرة في المغرب..
تسعة وثلاثون فرداً كونوا بعثة السودان , لم يفتح الله عليهم بأي ميدالية , في دورة حازت فيها مصر على قرابة المائة وثمانين ميدالية..
اللجنة الأولمبية شبه ميتة , بلا دور ولا نشاط ولا رغبة في التطوير..
لا هي حي فيدعي ولا ميت فينعى ..
إتحادات المناشط معطلة ومصابة بشلل رباعي..
الملاعب جديبة , والبنيات الأساسية متردية ..
كرة القدم نفسها تشير الى انهيار..
شتان بين ماكان وما هو حادث الآن ..
تلك التركة المثقلة موضوعة على طاولة وزيرة الشباب والرياضة ولاء البوشي , فماذا ستفعل فيها؟..

آخر الحقــــائــــق

في العام 1986 شاركت في أسبوع السودان الأولمبي مع منتخب شندي وخسرنا امام منتخب الخرطوم بصعوبة 3/2..
كان لمدينة الأبيض فريق قوي نافس على اللقب بشراسة ..
قبلها تم تنظيم الدورة القومية الناشئي الكرة الطائرة بالخرطوم..
في السبعينات فاز الكشيف حسن وخليفة عمر بعدة ببطولات عالمية في العدو وحققا شهرة عالمية دفعت اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية شرف حمل الشعلة الأولمبية في إحدى الدورات ..
لولا انسحاب السودان من اولمبياد مونتريال 1976 لاحرز السودان أكثر من ميدالية في العاب القوى ..
إحداهما ذهبية مؤكدة لخليفة عمر والثانية للكشيف..
كان خليفة عمر فلتة في العدو , اشاد به خبير امريكي اسمه واتفيلد , اعجب بقدراته وقال عنه : لو بدأ خليفة العدو في سن مبكرة لأصبح معجزة في العاب القوى..
فاز خليفة بلقب الجائزة الكبرى وبطولة العالم عدة مرات في 800 و1500 متراً..
ومع الكشيف وخليفة برز البطل جون نرت , وموسى جودة ..
وفي الملاكمة برز محمد مرحوم الذي فاز بميدالية  ذهبية في بطولة العالم العسكرية ..
وبرز معه البطل سعيد عبدالقادر الذي فاز بالفضية في الدورة العربية عام 1965 ..
ومعهم اشتهر البطل عبدالحميد لوممبا الذي حقق بطولات كبيرة , وطواه النسيان وعانى الإهمال في مسقط رأسه بمدني ..
في عالم التدريب برز الراحل عباس خوجلي في السلة , وحيدر الصادق وعبد اللطيف محمد عباس في الملاكمة , وحسين امام في الطائرة ..
شتان بين الماضي الزاهي والحاضر الموجع..
تركة البوشي مثقلة بالفشل..
آخر خبر : الرياضة السودانية تحتضر , واللجنة الأولمبية آخر من يهتم.. .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قيادي في المؤتمر الشعبي يترشح لرئاسة نادي المريخ.
.
.

قالت مصادر عالية الثقة ان ابراهيم السنوسي القيادي البارز في صفوف المؤتمر الشعبي ينوي الترشح لرئاسة نادي المريخ في الانتخابات المقبله وربط مراقبون ذلك بتواجد السنوسي في ورشة تنقيح النظام الأساسى لنادى المريخ، التى استضافتها دار الشرطة بمبادرة من رابطة المريخ بدولة قطر، بالتنسيق مع مجلس المريخ حضوراً فى فعاليات الورشة، وحرص على تصفح مسودة النظام الأساسي، وسجل اسمه ضمن كشف حضور الورشة، واعتبر حضوره كأرفع قيادى سياسى يشارك فى ورشة رابطة قطر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هج المنبر
 زاكي الدين الصادق
 متى يتفق المريخاب
 .
 .
  *أعود بعد توقف طويل عن الكتابة طافت فيه بلادنا سحب التغيير الثوري خلال  ثورة ديسمبر المجيدة التي أطاحت بنظام جثم على صدور السودانين لثلاثين عاما  وكان لزاما علينا حينها التوقف إضرابا عن الكتابة في الشأن الرياضي وهذا  ما كان لحين هذه العودة التي حضني عليها ما تابعته يوم أمس في ورشة تنقيح  النظام الأساسي التي دعت له رابطة المريخ بالدوحة بالإتفاق مع مجلس المريخ،  ورغم المداولات والأحاديث التي شهدتها قاعة دار الشرطة بالخرطوم بري حول  فحوي مسودة النظام الأساسي إلا انني وجدت نفسي متسائلا عقب ختام أعمال  الورشة (متى يتف المريخاب) لأن الخلاف في المريخ ظل هو السمة المسيطرة مع  التأكيد على ان هنالك من درج على زج قضايا شخصية لا ناقة للمريخ فيها ولا  جمل في إطار عام ومحاولة تجيير ذلك في الإطار العام وبكل تأكيد من يقومون  بهذا الأمر أعتبرهم صناع الصراعات في المريخ وأكثر من ساهموا في توسيع نقاط  الإختلاف في القضايا التي قيل من قبل إن الإختلاف حولها لا يفسد للود  قضية.
 *رابطة المريخ بالدوحة تعد مبادرتها أمر مميز بل تعتبر المحاولة  الأكثر بروزا في رتق ما أفسده كثيرون ظلوا يشكلون مصدر الخلاف الدائم بين  المريخاب وهؤلاء بكل أسف كانوا ضمن الحضور المدعو للورشة ليمارسوا فيها ذات  نهجهم الذي جعل رابطة الدوحة تبادر لعقد هذه الورشة بعد ان بدأ واضحا ان  المريخ داخليا لا يمكن أن ينتج أهله مشروعا سيما في هذه المرحلة يرتضيه من  درجوا على إثارة الخلافات وإشعالها في جسد المريخ، وأعتقد انه بفضل هذه  العقليات والأسماء ظل يثار جدل لا أظن انه ينتهي وبالتالي يجب تجاوز كل  أصحاب هذه الخلافات .
 *الورشة لم تخلص لخلاصة واضحة رغم المشاركات  المختلفة لكن الذي لمسناه من حديث بعض الشخصيات التي عملت من قبل معينة من  النظام البائد يؤكد ان هذه الشخصيات ما زالت تتوهم أنها يمكن ان تسيطر على  النادي كما كانوا يفعلون أيام اليسع الصديق وشرزمته من فلول النظام البائد.
 *لم يقدم الثلاثي مزمل أبو القاسم وعصام الحاج ومتوكل جديدا بل كانت مشاركتهم خصما على الورشة.
 *عصام طالب برفع الإشتراكات الشهرية للعضوية ل500 ج متناسيا ان هذا المريخ  نادي الأمة ويحق للجميع التمتع بعضويته وفق إشتراكات تتناسب مع أوضاع  الكثيرين وهم الغالبية بعيدا عن تلك النخبوية التي يريدون لها ان تسيطر على  كيان المريخ الكبير بجماهيره وتاريخه.
 *الورشة لم تكن الأولى بل  الثالثة وان أخذ برأي صناع الصراع ستتوالى الورش دون الوصول لأي نتيجة خاصة  ان الخلاف المسيطر ذا طابع شخصي لا يهدف لمصلحة المريخ العامة.
 *برأي  مجلس المريخ مطالب ان يدعو لجمعية تعديل النظام الأساسي ليأتي أعضاء  الجمعية ويقرروا هم في أمر المسودة المطروحة بدلا عن سلسلة الورش التي لن  تنتهي إن كانت بذات الكيفية التي تابعناها أمس.
 *التعديلات حق أصيل  لعضوية الجمعية والطريق الأمثل لذلك قيام الجمعية وهي صاحبة الكلمة الأولى  والأخيرة ودون ذلك يعد إضاعة للوقت ونشر فقط لغسيل الخلافات الشخصية  المزمنة في المريخ.
 *أعود بعد توقف طويل عن الكتابة طافت فيه بلادنا  سحب التغيير الثوري خلال ثورة ديسمبر المجيدة التي أطاحت بنظام جثم على  صدور السودانين لثلاثين عاما وكان لزاما علينا حينها التوقف إضرابا عن  الكتابة في الشأن الرياضي وهذا ما كان لحين هذه العودة التي حضني عليها ما  تابعته يوم أمس في ورشة تنقيح النظام الأساسي التي دعت له رابطة المريخ  بالدوحة بالإتفاق مع مجلس المريخ، ورغم المداولات والأحاديث التي شهدتها  قاعة دار الشرطة بالخرطوم بري حول فحوي مسودة النظام الأساسي إلا انني وجدت  نفسي متسائلا عقب ختام أعمال الورشة (متى يتف المريخاب) لأن الخلاف في  المريخ ظل هو السمة المسيطرة مع التأكيد على ان هنالك من درج على زج قضايا  شخصية لا ناقة للمريخ فيها ولا جمل في إطار عام ومحاولة تجيير ذلك في  الإطار العام وبكل تأكيد من يقومون بهذا الأمر أعتبرهم صناع الصراعات في  المريخ وأكثر من ساهموا في توسيع نقاط الإختلاف في القضايا التي قيل من قبل  إن الإختلاف حولها لا يفسد للود قضية.
 *رابطة المريخ بالدوحة تعد  مبادرتها أمر مميز بل تعتبر المحاولة الأكثر بروزا في رتق ما أفسده كثيرون  ظلوا يشكلون مصدر الخلاف الدائم بين المريخاب وهؤلاء بكل أسف كانوا ضمن  الحضور المدعو للورشة ليمارسوا فيها ذات نهجهم الذي جعل رابطة الدوحة تبادر  لعقد هذه الورشة بعد ان بدأ واضحا ان المريخ داخليا لا يمكن أن ينتج أهله  مشروعا سيما في هذه المرحلة يرتضيه من درجوا على إثارة الخلافات وإشعالها  في جسد المريخ، وأعتقد انه بفضل هذه العقليات والأسماء ظل يثار جدل لا أظن  انه ينتهي وبالتالي يجب تجاوز كل أصحاب هذه الخلافات .
 وهج اخير
  *الورشة لم تخلص لخلاصة واضحة رغم المشاركات المختلفة لكن الذي لمسناه من  حديث بعض الشخصيات التي عملت من قبل معينة من النظام البائد يؤكد ان هذه  الشخصيات ما زالت تتوهم أنها يمكن ان تسيطر على النادي كما كانوا يفعلون  أيام اليسع الصديق وشرزمته من فلول النظام البائد.
 *لم يقدم الثلاثي مزمل أبو القاسم وعصام الحاج ومتوكل جديدا بل كانت مشاركتهم خصما على الورشة.
 *عصام طالب برفع الإشتراكات الشهرية للعضوية ل500 ج متناسيا ان هذا المريخ  نادي الأمة ويحق للجميع التمتع بعضويته وفق إشتراكات تتناسب مع أوضاع  الكثيرين وهم الغالبية بعيدا عن تلك النخبوية التي يريدون لها ان تسيطر على  كيان المريخ الكبير بجماهيره وتاريخه.
 *الورشة لم تكن الأولى بل  الثالثة وان أخذ برأي صناع الصراع ستتوالى الورش دون الوصول لأي نتيجة خاصة  ان الخلاف المسيطر ذا طابع شخصي لا يهدف لمصلحة المريخ العامة.
 *برأي  مجلس المريخ مطالب ان يدعو لجمعية تعديل النظام الأساسي ليأتي أعضاء  الجمعية ويقرروا هم في أمر المسودة المطروحة بدلا عن سلسلة الورش التي لن  تنتهي إن كانت بذات الكيفية التي تابعناها أمس.
 *التعديلات حق أصيل  لعضوية الجمعية والطريق الأمثل لذلك قيام الجمعية وهي صاحبة الكلمة الأولى  والأخيرة ودون ذلك يعد إضاعة للوقت ونشر فقط لغسيل الخلافات الشخصية  المزمنة في المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بتوصية من وزيرة الشباب والرياضة 
 اتحاد كرة القدم السودانى يشرع في ضم   ستة  لاعبين  من أصول سودانية  للمنتخب السوداني 
 1 - محمد عيسى(نادي بيتربورو الإنجليزي)،
 2  - ياسين حامد(سيبسي الروماني)
 3.- موفق عادل (فريق الشباب للعملاق بتوتنهام هوتسبير)
 4.-اسامه مالك (حفرالباطن السعودي)
 5  - محمد أمين (  أكاديمية هارلم  بهولندا) 
 6.- احمد يونس (فورفودا السويدي)
  اللاعبين أغلبيتهم سوف تكون  زيارتههم الأولى إلى السودان.













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالصور : هداف النادي الانجليزي محمد عيسى يعلن انضمامه للمنتخب الوطني السوداني 

  أكد اللاعب السوداني محمد عيسى مهاجم نادي بريستول سيتي الانجليزي وهداف  دوري الثانية الانجليزي أكد عبر صفحة النادي بالعربي بموقع “فيسبوك”  انضمامه لمنتخب صقور الجديان برفقة أبوبكر وياسين حامد المحترفين في أوروبا  .وبحسب متابعات محرر )كوش نيوز( قال إن أول مباراة له مع منتخب بلاده  ستكون يوم 11 نوفمبر المقبل، كما أكد فخره واعتزازه بالدعوة التي تلقاها من  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، مؤكداً حضوره في الوقت المحدد من أجل تدشين  مشواره مع صقور الجديان، وقال إنه متشوق وفخور بذلك.
 الخرطوم )كوش نيوز(








*

----------

